# opinions on raeja poodles in washington?



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Where are you located? That might help us suggest a breeder in your area. It looks like The breeder you mentioned is a family who occasionally breeds their dog. I am not familiar with them but while there is testing info on the web site there is no pedigree info available. Junior handler, and she comments that their daughter pestered them to finally get a Standard for her to show. I would do more research and maybe find someone who has more experience in breeding and showing. 

There is a breeder in Indianapolis, IN, Azel Standard Poodles who has lovely puppies, smaller ones, from great bloodlines. Her dogs are small standards and come from Ann Rairigh of Litilann's Poodles in Kentucky. Ann has mentored Krista Fields of Azels, and Ann has DECADES of experience breeding and handling dogs. 

My dog is a Litilann Poodle and I have been delighted with her. She is 13 1/2 yrs old now and still doing well. Please do your due dilligence on selecting a breeder. Find someone who has lots of experience. Check with poodle club of America and AKC for breeder referrals. See if there is a poodle club in your home state who can give a referral.

Best of luck, Viking Queen


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I second VQ on the idea of letting us know something about where you are. That will help pull out folks who might know someone near enough to you that you will be able to visit before hand.


----------



## jobette (May 7, 2014)

*more info about my search*

thanks to you both for your feedback. OK. Here's my situation. I have done alot of research and although I have learned alot about poodle breeding I am still poodleless:banghead:
so here's my situation. I am in the NYC area right now. March 1st I will be moving upstate to Rosendale NY (in the Hudson Valley). I will be moving onto the property of a friend--lucky for me she loves dogs etc. I have never owned a dog before--I have allergies--2 years ago I adopted a wonderful standard schnauzer who unfortunately stirred up an asthmatic reaction and so I had to find her a new home. I have been around poodles and have not had a problem. Also, I decided to start taking allergy shots. 
I have read about diversity poodle project and the new genetic testing etc. docking/versus not docking. dew claw removal versus not. intervariety et al. I am familiar with alot of breeders. I loved the size of the standard schnauzer so I am looking for a petit smaller size standard or even an oversized mini. As I will be a novice owner I am also open to an older pup--2 3 years would also be fine. Ideally I would like to meet the pups. but if I got a strong feeling about a dog from afar--I would do that as well. I am willing to drive for the right pup. The only other thing is I prefer the darker colors. The pup would be living with me in a separate home on a property with another dog and some indoor/outdoor cats. So I guess I would prefer a lower prey drive. Want a healthy, socialized fun companion.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here are some suggestions for you then. Madela and Majessa in Connecticut often have blacks. My pup Javelin is from Madela and his litter was all black. Javelin is big, but he is sort of exceptional out of their lines. They just had a litter and the pups went to their forever homes just now. I am not sure what Majessa might have, but I have good friends who have Majessa dogs that they work in obedience that are lovely.

Scheherazade (Linda Howard in New Jersey) breeds for easy temperament. You might also consider Rosebud poodles in Pennsylvania. peppersb (member here) has said very nice things about their dogs. One other breeder I know of is Magic Castle upstate, but I only know one of their dogs. He is very nice, but white.


----------



## jobette (May 7, 2014)

*regarding recommendations*

Thanks Lily CD
Yes I know about those breeders. I should add--Madela's dogs are beautiful but a little too expensive for me (for limited registration). Seems Linda Howard does not have a website. Rosebud--I've looked at her website as well. 

Perhaps I should do a fresh post but please let me know if anyone knows of an older pup available.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is a link for Linda's website. I know a few of her dogs through obedience trialing, very nice. NEW JERSEY POODLES

Javelin was an investment! But worth every penny so far.


----------



## jobette (May 7, 2014)

I am a big fan of Javelin! I know Madela is a great breeder . Too bad that Linda has puppies but they are white.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

jobette said:


> I am a big fan of Javelin! I know Madela is a great breeder . Too bad that Linda has puppies but they are white.



Thanks for the Javvy vote. I agree that Linda's dogs are great, but not what I would look for. For me a white dog would never be able to stay clean enough. She is the breeder referral contact for the Poodle Obedience Training Club of Greater New York. You might want to contact her even though she doesn't have what you are looking for.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

One more idea, Eriand Poodles. My mom's mpoo is an Eriand dog, but she also does spoos. I think somebody who is a member here has or is getting a spoo from her. HOME


----------



## jobette (May 7, 2014)

thanks again. Eriand has nice looking dogs--she has standard puppies now but alas they are cream and white.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Be patient and the right dog for you will come along. I talked to A LOT of breeders before I found Iris. Several of the breeders gave me names and numbers of people who had her dogs. I was able to talk to these references and be reassured that I was making the right decision. It took me about 9 months to find the right match and I put away a little extra money each month to boost the poodle fund. It was worth the wait for the right dog.

Call around to poodle clubs in your area too to see if they have breeder recommendations. I had my pup shipped to me and for me that was a risk, but the breeder asked specifically about temperament that I wanted and she had been doing this for so long I got a perfect match. Ann has such a good reputation that put me greatly at ease. 

Show breeders tend to have smallish dogs compared to other breeders. Breeders for huntng/working dogs might tend to have larger, more muscular dogs. My previous spoo was 70 lbs and too large for me to lift when she got old and ill. Iris is 20" at the shoulder, 35 lbs and is easy to lift and handle. 

Hang in there, you will find your perfect pup.

Viking Queen

P.S. I had to have black as a cream or white would be too hard to keep spotless. would have made me nuts to try keeping a white dog.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Viking Queen said:


> P.S. I had to have black as a cream or white would be too hard to keep spotless. would have made me nuts to try keeping a white dog.


Unless you're a sports fan... then a white Poodle is good!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Before we got Lexi, we had a deposit on a black, blue or silver, white was the only color I did not want. We had a toy poodle who at the time got very sick, very fast. We had to put the new puppy on hold. You can see by my avatar that our Lexi girl is white and I would do it all over again in a heartbeat. The only part that tends to look a bit dingy, ok, sometime a lot dingy is her bracelets and feet when she has been out romping and stomping. Good luck on your search and don't discount the "wrong" color dog. They could end up being your heart dog.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Countryboy said:


> Unless you're a sports fan... then a white Poodle is good!


Oh, my goodness!

VQ


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

katbrat said:


> Before we got Lexi, we had a deposit on a black, blue or silver, white was the only color I did not want. We had a toy poodle who at the time got very sick, very fast. We had to put the new puppy on hold. You can see by my avatar that our Lexi girl is white and I would do it all over again in a heartbeat. The only part that tends to look a bit dingy, ok, sometime a lot dingy is her bracelets and feet when she has been out romping and stomping. Good luck on your search and don't discount the "wrong" color dog. They could end up being your heart dog.


I always say black dogs get just as dirty as white dogs but at least you see the dirt to get rid of it BEFORE they come in the house lol

I know I would end up cleaning the house a lot more with a black dog than I do with a white. Its easier to rinse the dog off than washing sofa covers etc


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Viking Queen said:


> Oh, my goodness!
> 
> VQ


I know for sure that if Tonka was white he'd have a blue Maple Leaf on his side thru most of the year. Well... 'til the playoffs start anyway.  lol


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Summerhouse said:


> I always say *black dogs get just as dirty as white dogs* but at least you see the dirt to get rid of it BEFORE they come in the house lol
> 
> I know I would end up cleaning the house a lot more with a black dog than I do with a white. Its easier to rinse the dog off than washing sofa covers etc



That's true, but we don't have carpets and our living room furniture is dark brown leather so we don't have too many clean up issues. we put an extra sheet as a top layer on the bed.


----------



## service_spoo (Mar 14, 2015)

My girl's breeder, Coplar Creek Standard Poodles in WA, is breeding Penny's dam for her last litter soon (she may have already been bred). They'll likely be small standards. Penny's about 30 pounds at 1 year old, and she is a wonderfully compact size. She's actually best friends with our neighbor's standard schnauzer! I think Hank the schnauzer is heavier than she is, but they're very similar height wise. Penny's temperament is so wonderful - she loves everything that moves! I hear similar things from her sibling's families.

Good luck on your search!


----------

